# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Het nut van sexueel genot - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Wat is het nut van seksueel genot?*

Seksueel genot is niet zomaar een geschenk uit de hemel. Het heeft zijn bestaansredenen, zowel fysiek als psychologisch. Ontdek alle redenen waarom wij recht hebben op genot… 

Iedereen houdt ervan de liefde te bedrijven omdat genot ermee gepaard gaat! Het natuurlijke doel van vrijen is de voortplanting, die essentieel is voor het in stand houden van de menselijke soort. De gedachte aan het genot dat ons wacht, kan ons verblinden en ons soms ondoordachte risico’s doen nemen, zoals het condoom of andere contraceptie vergeten, of de onverenigbaarheden met de partner en de verschillende levensdoelen uit het oog doen verliezen. 
Het genot zet ons ertoe aan een kind te verwekken en het zet ons er eveneens toe aan te herbeginnen. Alles wat aangenaam en noodzakelijk is, doen we opnieuw: eten, drinken, andere mensen ontmoeten, de liefde bedrijven, enz. De zin om opnieuw te doen wat aangenaam is, wordt op gang gebracht door dopamine, een scheikundige stof in de hersenen.


*Zelfbevestiging* 

Seksueel genot ervaren en geven is zich bevestigen als man of vrouw. Een bewijs daarvan is het feit dat mensen met een leeg of ontgoochelend seksueel leven dikwijls beweren zich niet ten volle man of vrouw te voelen. Ze missen iets belangrijks. De partner is een spiegel die onze seksuele identiteit, ons vermogen om te verleiden en om bemind te worden, bevestigt.


*De moed niet verliezen 
*
Het seksueel genot is ook een zeer doeltreffend antidepressivum! Gelukkige 
minnaars voelen zich goed in hun vel en hebben veel plannen. Want het genot geeft meer diversiteit en kleur aan het leven. Zonder genot kan men depressief worden. En op de duur heeft men zelfs geen plezier meer in het leven. Het orgasme ontspant, verlaagt het stressniveau en overstelpt ons met 'behaaglijke' hormonen.


*Blijvende impulsen voor de relatie* 

Het genieten met z'n tweeën maakt de mens uniek op de wereld. Wanneer men vrijt, wordt men degene die geluk geeft aan de partner. Die gedeelde emotie is een schat waarvan men samen geniet. De liefde bedrijven is niet louter een seksuele handeling, maar ook een bouwsteen bestemd voor een waardevolle relatie. De verstandhouding tussen man en vrouw is nooit vanzelfsprekend. Verschillen, onbegrip, uiteenlopende plannen,meningsverschillen... 
Men zou kunnen denken dat samenleven een eeuwige strijd is. Het genot is er om het leven met z'n tweeën gemakkelijker te maken. Het genot is de suiker die men kan toevoegen om een bij momenten bitter drankje door te slikken.

Het genot geeft ons zin om door te gaan. Het creëert een sfeer waarin men zich goed voelt, waarin men wil blijven, waarnaar men vaak opnieuw verlangt. Dat is belangrijk, want wanneer een koppel wil blijven bestaan, moet het daar ook werk van maken. Een gezinskern opbouwen waarin de kinderen veilig zijn, de wereld rondom het gezin bouwen, het elan vinden om zich in de maatschappij te storten... en zich regelmatig herbronnen in het genot waaruit het koppel zijn energie put. 
Het is goed om deze uitnodiging tot het geluk gewaar te worden en te waarderen. 


08/01/2008 
Dr. Catherine Solano, arts-seksuologe
(bron e-gezondheid.be)

----------

